# Megatron, Sheffield - Oct 2013



## PaulPowers (Oct 11, 2013)

Sorry I'm not sure of everyone's forum names and I won't post real names 



> The city of Sheffield gets its name from a small, insignificant river called the Sheaf which also contributed hugely to its history as one of the first cities in the world to become a modern industrial powerhouse. This short video investigates how.



Bit of history on the river 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tsQrC9a2-Q"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tsQrC9a2-Q[/ame]

No one had any major falls, no one died so it was a good night 































​


----------



## krela (Oct 11, 2013)

Nice. Gotta love Megatron, not seen that video before. Cheers.


----------



## Catmandoo (Oct 11, 2013)

That single silhouette shot is epic!
Nice report Mr Powers!


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 11, 2013)

Awesome structure,great pics & video.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 13, 2013)

Epic shots there mate!


----------

